# Best oil for 200K 99 MK3 Jetta 2.0L in cold Canada



## ekashyap (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi,
I've been using 5w-30 because it was the manufacturer's recommendations for the longest time but i was recently told to switch to 10w-40 non synthetic or 5w-40 synthetic. 
I got the timing belt, valve cover seal, camshaft seal replaced so no more leaks there. 
By switching to most likely Valvoline or LubroMoly 5W-40 synthetic....can I expect leaks eleswhere???? (Main concern)
Going from normal oil to synthetic is ok for a 210,000KM engine?
Plus, it can get bitter cold in the next few months (-30C) so I need a good winter oil, please help me out asap. Thanks.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Best oil for 200K 99 MK3 Jetta 2.0L in cold Canada (ekashyap)*

use this... I used it on my 2.0 and i had 215k when it got totaled


----------



## Mk2MarioErz (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Best oil for 200K 99 MK3 Jetta 2.0L in cold Canada (dubbinmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_use this... 

DON'T...
Take this advice. That's 10w-30, in negative degree temps it will turn into jelly. It would take 15mins to get proper oil circulation to the head/valve train.
Also Don't...
Switch to synthetic with a high mileage car. The synthetic oil will shrink your existing gaskets and leak oil from every nook and cranny. I've been there, after being reassured by mobil representatives that it would actually swell the seals and eliminate leaks, it did the opposite and leaked oil from the rear main seal, and valve cover, where no previous leaks existed








It would be appropriate to do a synthetic changeover in an engine that has had most if not all main seals and gaskets replaced. Or if it is very low mileage(Pre-100k)
Stick with your dyno juice, and read your car manual to find an oil with appropriate temperature range to accomodate your car.


----------

